# Best multimeter?



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Wouldn't it depend on what you need it for? I am a huge fan of Fluke though. Anything Fluke, just draw Fluke on it and I am in love.


----------



## Chrismcd (Apr 9, 2014)

Fluke 87v,117 or the 1587 if you do a lot of motor work etc. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

How much is your budget and what kind of work do you mostly do?

Fluke 87v and 1587 pretty popular among our industrial and service guys. 
Fluke 179 and 117 seem to do it all for regular commercial or fire and security guys

Consider the range of current readings you might be taking and which meter can accept the clamp / flex clamp leads. 87v will read in the microamp range while the others I listed will not. 1587 has built in insulation tester which is useful only if you'd need to use it on a regular basis, but comes at a greater cost.


----------



## Chrismcd (Apr 9, 2014)

I work industrial and i have a fluke 101,115,1587,87v and 387. For most of the stuff you will do a 115 will do. But ive never had access to a thermal imager so i cant speak to the convince of having one built in the meter. The new fluke 279 fc i think it is looks like a beast thermal imager, i flex and fc. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusillade (Dec 24, 2010)

*Dont do it*

Flir bought or was bought by Extech, so you're buying an overpriced Extech meter. Don't do it


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a lot of meters. Some very expensive ones. This is what gets 99% of the work. Fluke T5-600 Voltage, Continuity and Current Digital Electrical Tester Meter - 600V


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

backstay said:


> I have a lot of meters. Some very expensive ones. This is what gets 99% of the work. Fluke T5-600 Voltage, Continuity and Current Digital Electrical Tester Meter - 600V


I also have a lot of meters and the best thing I did was the last thing I did. Got a T-Pro.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Started out with a Simpson 260 back in the day and worked up to Fluke. Never had a Fluke disappoint me. Pick one with the testing scale and options you need and you will be satisfied with the choice.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Chrismcd said:


> I work industrial and i have a fluke 101,115,1587,87v and 387. For most of the stuff you will do a 115 will do. But ive never had access to a thermal imager so i cant speak to the convince of having one built in the meter. The new fluke 279 fc i think it is looks like a beast thermal imager, i flex and fc.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


I have a 115 to and like it. But if I had to buy one today, I would get the 117. The LoZ feature alone is worth it. I think the 115 was discontinued anyway.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

My idea is to have the least amount of tools,testers,and still get the job done. You would have a hard time beating the Fluke T-5-600. It also fits right in the left back pocket of my Levis!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Spunk#7 said:


> My idea is to have the least amount of tools,testers,and still get the job done. You would have a hard time beating the Fluke T-5-600. It also fits right in the left back pocket of my Levis!


It all depends on the task at hand, power wiring and basic troubleshooting a T-5 is great, commissioning a control system or calibrating controls not so much.


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

The major beefs I've always had with the t5... First, it's meant to replace a solenoid tester, why doesn't it have a ac+Dc option, second it's not true rms, I realize true rms isn't a feature a lot of users would need, but given the ever so marginal cost increase to add it with modern electronics, I don't know why it's not a feature.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

chrisfnl said:


> The major beefs I've always had with the t5... First, it's meant to replace a solenoid tester, why doesn't it have a ac+Dc option, second it's not true rms, I realize true rms isn't a feature a lot of users would need, but given the ever so marginal cost increase to add it with modern electronics, I don't know why it's not a feature.


To make you buy the more expensive meter for when you need true RMS.

Fluke doesn't want you to have just one meter, they want you to have 5!


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

I already have 5 meters, I'd buy a t5 if it included those two features.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Jrzy said:


> To make you buy the more expensive meter for when you need true RMS.
> 
> Fluke doesn't want you to have just one meter, they want you to have 5!


Why stop at 5!? It's only money! Lol jk


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

If we're counting, I personally I own 6, at work we (the electrical department, of which I make up 100% of the staff for six months of the year) have maybe a dozen fluke meters, there's a couple more id like to buy, maybe near the end of a budget year.

Even scratching the trms, id buy a t5 if it had an ac+Dc option.


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

Klein just had a few of theirs recalled to reinforce the need for fluke

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MerakVerer (May 25, 2017)

I have readed this article and I see Fluke is very populair under the most of you. I am also looking for a new multimeter, but I still don't know which one I should get. Do you guys still recommend a Fluke?

I have readed the article on other websites, and this website: http://bestmoisturemeters.com/multimeter/ recommends Fluke and Extech meters. So I saw Fluke again, so I think that is one of the best there is out there.

I have also worked with them a while ago, and they were easy to use and would never break down quickly.

What do you guys recommend?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

Fluke and only Fluke will be in my tool bag. I have a few meters but for what I do I find the 289 is best option.


----------



## MerakVerer (May 25, 2017)

Ok but why only Fluke? What are the special benefits of that brand?


----------



## MerakVerer (May 25, 2017)

Oke but why only the Fluke, what are the benefits of it compared with other brands?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MerakVerer said:


> Oke but why only the Fluke, what are the benefits of it compared with other brands?


Fluke is very reliable and easy to use, what more do you desire in a meter?


----------



## MerakVerer (May 25, 2017)

Nothing it is actually all I need, thank you for the information! I think I will go searching for a Fluke multimeter.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Wars have been started based on tool brand arguments. Very rarely will you find people agreeing about what manufacturer best. Except for multi meters, pretty much everyone agrees that fluke is a great brand.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

MerakVerer said:


> Ok but why only Fluke? What are the special benefits of that brand?


Go buy one of each brand and drop them off a 10' ladder, you will learn a good reason to get one. On top of that I find their leads are better quality and last longer.


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

not promoting cheap meter but compare the construction of the two.


----------



## Krolman (Nov 7, 2016)

for home/hobby use there are plenty good meters, 

but if you gonna buy one for work just get a Fluke. 

Extech is a subcompany of Flir so it's not that bad but Fluke is better.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

And NONE of them can neatly wrap and store the leads in the little lead clips on the bump cover.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

MerakVerer said:


> I have readed this article and I see Fluke is very populair under the most of you. I am also looking for a new multimeter, but I still don't know which one I should get. Do you guys still recommend a Fluke?
> 
> I have readed the article on other websites, and this website: http://bestmoisturemeters.com/multimeter/ recommends Fluke and Extech meters. So I saw Fluke again, so I think that is one of the best there is out there.
> 
> ...


The Fluke 87 is a fine all around meter for many uses. It has been in production for many years, so other folks must think so also. An 87 could be more than you would need if you only do building wiring, but for service, maintenance, start tup or verification of calibration, it is the tool to have.


----------



## MerakVerer (May 25, 2017)

@varmit Thank you I have looked at the Fluke 87 and I think it is going to be that one indeed. I only read positive reviews about that meter. Thank you!


----------

